# Credit Card



## Roger Haworth (Sep 15, 2017)

This looks like an okay card to use abroad: Platinum travel credit card | Barclaycard


----------



## John H (Sep 15, 2017)

The free use abroad only applies for 5 years, after which fees become applicable - so ok if you remember to cancel it after 5 years. Halifax puts no time limit on its Clarity Card.


----------



## alcam (Sep 15, 2017)

John H said:


> The free use abroad only applies for 5 years, after which fees become applicable - so ok if you remember to cancel it after 5 years. Halifax puts no time limit on its Clarity Card.



Clarity seems best bet for me . No fee , no pre loading . If there is a better deal haven't found it yet


----------



## Roger Haworth (Sep 15, 2017)

It looks like the Halifax Clarity Card does not give an interest free period for cash transactions abroad:

*Interest-free period	
Maximum 56 days for purchases if you pay your balance in full (including any balance transfers and money transfers) by the payment due date and you also paid your previous month's balance in full by the due date.
No interest-free period cash transactions.*


The Barclaycard Platinum Travel Card does for the next five years:

* Up to 56 days interest free on all non-sterling cash withdrawals if you pay your main balance in full and on time each month*


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 15, 2017)

We transfer money electronically same day as using card and have not been charged any fees ....yet


----------



## alcam (Sep 15, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> We transfer money electronically same day as using card and have not been charged any fees ....yet



Yea can never remember if it has to be done within 24 or 48 hours . So always do it within 24 hours , no charge . I don't normally use my clarity card for purchases , maybe the Barclays one is better for that ?


----------



## John H (Sep 15, 2017)

Like Jacqui and Al, we always pay off cash withdrawals (and, indeed, all transactions) within 48 hours and pay no interest, so the Halifax can't be beaten for us.


----------



## Private (Sep 15, 2017)

*Exchange Rates*



Roger Haworth said:


> It looks like the Halifax Clarity Card does not give an interest free period for cash transactions abroad:
> 
> *Interest-free period
> Maximum 56 days for purchases if you pay your balance in full (including any balance transfers and money transfers) by the payment due date and you also paid your previous month's balance in full by the due date.
> ...



The exchange rate for the Halifax Clarity Credit Card is always the best you can get at the point of use; that is its attraction. 
Does Barclaycard make a similar offer?


----------



## Private (Sep 15, 2017)

*Possibly*

Barclaycard uses Visa exchange rate.
Halifax Clarity card uses MasterCard exchange rate. 

"We've heard anecdotally that Mastercard's rates tend to beat Visa and Amex on overseas spending....."
Source:
Mastercard, Visa and Amex exchange rates - which wins?

it therefore appears that Halifax Clarity is still the best deal (even for cash withdrawals) if you pay it off early enough or in advance.  
Small differences though.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 15, 2017)

Have just used Halifax callback service...very efficient.
They clarified that interest is charging on a daily basis.
They say they," wouldn't prevent  up front crediting ... But reserve the right ...."

Just set up a trial withdrawal and credit.


----------

